
Top 20 Replies by Programmers when their programs don't work - sts2055
https://twitter.com/Binpress/status/441438275312836608/photo/1/large
======
jmnicolas
I'm guilty of several of them ;-)

~~~
Zenst
Every programmer is.

Also it is missing the classic "yes yes, I'm aware of that problem and if
people stopped telling me about it then I'd have time to fix it"

